# Doe with 3 month kid urinating frequently, now straining - Help please



## littleslope (Jul 4, 2012)

My daughter has a 4 year old doe with a 3 month old kid.  She looked very poor so 3 days ago we got her up, wormed her with safeguard, gave her 8 cc pennicillian, electrolytes and weaned her kid.  She is also bottle jaw so we began giving her red cell two days ago.  When we got her up we noticed that she was urinating very frequently and drinking A LOT.  She continued to eat hay this entire time.  Today she is eating grain, but is continueing to urinate frequently and now does not have as much output, but is still drinking A LOT.  She appears to be straining when she urinates.  She also was scouring when we got her up, but now has normal appearing feces.  Any advice???  I dont have ammonium chloride on hand and with it being July 4 none of the places I can purchase are open.  Thank you for your comments!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 4, 2012)

She probably has an infection and needs antibiotics.  Not sure if Penn G is strong enough for a urinary infection.


----------



## littleslope (Jul 4, 2012)

What would you recommend giving her in place of the pennicillian?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry, I have no idea. I haven't dealt with urinary infections in our goats.  But I can say that if Pennicillin does work, just giving one shot 3 days ago isn't going to help her. Penn should be given at least 2 a day for 5 to 7 days. 
Things like oxy-tetracyclene and tylan 200 are broader spectram anitbiotics and may do better. Of course there are stronger Rx choices from a vet.


----------



## littleslope (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input.  We have been giving penn to her 2x day.  So maybe it isn't going to work.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 4, 2012)

Trying to think of other things that might help if it is a urinary calculi other than AC.  I am guessing it is not a urinary tract infection given the round of antibiotics.  Have you called the vet to see if they might have any AC?  Maybe some vinegar or cranberry juice could offer a little relief if you can't get your hands on some AC today.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 4, 2012)

Does rarely get UC.  They get stones, but don't have probs. passing them b/c of the wider / straiter urethra.

I'd guess uti, like 20K said.  I'd probably get some Naxcel or Nuflor from the vet and give her cranberry juice in her water as suggested.  I'd probably even try drenching 30 cc of cranberry juice 2x a day.

FYI, you will probably need to deworm her again w/ a stronger dewormer in about 7 days, repeat in 14 days.  I'd have a fecal ran at that point to verify it's working.


----------



## elevan (Jul 4, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'd guess uti, like 20K said.  I'd probably get some Naxcel or Nuflor from the vet and give her cranberry juice in her water as suggested.  I'd probably even try drenching 30 cc of cranberry juice 2x a day.


x2  PenG isn't going to work for a UTI.

If you cannot get a vet rx then I'd be grabbing some oxy-tet.


----------



## littleslope (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for the advice!  She is still hanging in there so I will get strong antibiotic in the morning and some cranberry juice.  I truly appreciate it.


----------

